# Found some redtail barracuda



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Just picked one up from a lfs near my house. He's only 3" but he'll be a nice tank mate for my other 2, 3" saber tusk. He was only like $10. He's a falcatus barracuda, the red tail type. Just posting to give anybody else in SoCal who's been wanting them a heads up.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good pick up, post pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah man, we need to see your find!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

In fact some drulling is happening in anticipation

Call it the Fishy equivilent of the Pavlov effect,
these fish do that.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:nod: They sure do for me.... I just moved the most stunning ngara peacock male in the world to make room for....you guessed it, A. falcatus.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Not a good day. Power head claims another life. I thought he was too strong of a swimmer for that to happen and plus my power head isn't all too strong. Anyway, not a good day.

But it turns out that barracuda have come to SoCal. 2 other lfs have them, and not just the falcatus but Acestrorhynchus isalinae and the yellow tailed kind( forgot the name). I think I better get some to console me. . . at least my paraya are okay.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

falcirostris (yellow tail)

Eventually, isalinae and falcirostris(or falcatus) will end up being very different in size. This will lead to cudas being food for cudas (trust me, I know







).

Sorry for the loss


----------

